# Sticky  KEY to CORAL NEEDS TABLE



## sig

http://successfulreefkeeping.com/learn/about-corals/what-your-coral-needs/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey

This needs a Sticky... GREAT find Greg.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Two thumbs up for sure! Thanks Greg.


----------



## Ciddian

omg awesome. Stickied!


----------



## TypeZERO

great find greg! very useful info


----------



## fury165

Good one Sig, was looking for something just like this


----------



## Salttank19

great find, will defiantly refer to this on next coral purchase!!


----------



## george

Great info Sig. Much appreciated.


----------



## Norco

Thanks for the share.


----------



## Sandeep

A good start.

Watts per gallon is not used any more as an effective measurement of lighting requirements.

The note on elegance corals is incorrect. They do fantastic placed in rock work rather than sand and that is where most people place them. In the wild they can be found in both environments.


----------



## liz

Thanks Greg - great find!


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Sandeep said:


> A good start.
> 
> Watts per gallon is not used any more as an effective measurement of lighting requirements.
> 
> The note on elegance corals is incorrect. They do fantastic placed in rock work rather than sand and that is where most people place them. In the wild they can be found in both environments.


Also the information is a bit outdated aside from the Watts per Gallon rule which isn't effective. Great find nonetheless


----------



## Reef Druid

sig said:


> http://successfulreefkeeping.com/learn/about-corals/what-your-coral-needs/


Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------

